
Ask HN: What is an accepted practice to manage vpn access within a company? - nstart
Hey HN. I&#x27;m currently researching how to manage giving access to our VPN within our company. Our process is mostly manual and might have a lot of room to be improved on. We use open VPN. When a new person wants to connect, we create a new user, give them a username and password and then let them create their connection file from that. They can then use tunnelblick to connect.<p>We were wondering if there was a better way to automate this process and manage it. From adding new users, to removing old ones, to creating temporary access ones. So I thought to ask the HN community what their best practices were (and what gotchas to avoid). Pointing to good reading material is also super appreciated!<p>Thanks in advance :)
======
brudgers
What material have you already looked at?

